#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهانينا للعضو المثالي >>>>> مظلوووووم!!

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


مظلوم

مظلوم

مظلوم







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.*

----------


## الصعيدي

*هيييييييييييييييه

شفت بقى ياريس

مش مظلوم ولاحاجة
   
هههههههههههه

ألف مبروك يا مظلووووووووم العزيز

   

بلقب العضو المثالي

إنت فعلا مكسب كبير للمنتدى

 

وتستاهل كل خير

   

*

----------


## مظلوووم

ياخبر ابيض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مش مصدق نفسى يا جدعان هههههههههههه
دا انا معدى بالصدفه وبرد لقيت الخبر ده
صدقونى والله مش عارف اقول ايه
استنوا اقوم اصلى الفجر وارجع ارد
بس كل اللى اقدر اقولوه دلوقتى
بــــــــــــــــحبكم 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
واستنونى انا جاااااااااااى
اللى بعدوووووووا
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## Abdou Basha

[frame="8 80"]*ألف مبروك يا محمد..  

إنت فعلا عضو محبوب من جميع زملاءك في المنتدى ..   

وتستاهل الكاس ده كمان ..  





ربنا يوفقك دايما .. 
*[/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

ايه ده... انا اول مره اعرف اننا بنعمل حكاية العضو المثالي دي... دأنا حتى ما صوتش مش تقولوا يا جماعة كنت اجي اصوت معاكوا  ::  

بس تستاهل كل خير يا مظلوووم... مبروك... ::  
 غير اسمك بقى وخلية... منصوف؟  ::

----------


## MaTR|X

::  

ألف مبرووك يا مظلووووم
 ::  
أنت فعلا مثالى وتستاهل كل تقدير
 ::   ::  

و يجعله عامر يا باشا

*ماتررررررررررررررركس*
 ::   ::

----------


## ايمى ميشو

الف الف مبروك يا مظلووووووووووووم

والله تستاهل اللقب 

فعلا مجهودك رائع ::  

تستاهل اللقب لطول السنة مش الشهر بس ::  

احنا عندنا كام مظلووووووووووووووووووم

ايمى

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك حبيب قلبي مظلووووم
وربنا تستاهل ياعم اللقب ده بجدارة كمان



العندليب

----------


## عصفور الشعر

كلمة حق بخصوص مظلووم..بصراحه هو أول عضو اتفاعل معاه فى بدايه اشتراكى بالمنتدى وأعترف انه من أسباب مداومتى على الاشتراك بالمنتدى خاصة بعد أن أعجبت بموضوعه حول تعلم اللغه العبريه..عشان كده مستغربتش لما لقيت مظلووم هو العضو المثالى خاصة أنه  محبوب من الجميع وولم نسمع حوله أى مشكله أو شكوى..ده الى جانب دمه الخفييييييييييييييييييييييييييف

ألف مبرووووووووووووووك يا مظلووم  الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


عصفور الشعر توت

----------


## جوليا

الف مبروك مظلوم وتستاهل كل خير وتقدير

----------


## nour2005

معقولة كان في انتخاب ومصوتش 

على كل انا مكنتش حالاقي حد جدير بلقب العضو المثالي زي اخويا مظلوم

الف مبروك يا مظلوم من كل قلبي عشان انت فعلا تستاهل اللقب ده 

مع تقديري لكل مجهوداتك 

بقللك يا رب يديم عليك السعادة والصحة وبالتقدم والتميز الدائم

----------


## الصاعق

مبارك يا مظلوم 
شوفت بقى بنحبك ازاي
دورلك بقى على أسم تاني

----------


## مظلوووم

اخوانى واحبائى اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر






صدقونى لو قلتلكم انى فرحت بالتكريم دا اكتر من فرحى بنجاحى مش هاتصدقونى


والله انا لسانى عاجز عن الشكر وكلمه شكرا فى حقكم وفى حق هذا الكم من المشاعر الطيبه لن تفى بالغرض ابدا

وان كان حد يستحق الشكر والتكريم فهو انتم لانكم انتم اصحاب الفضل لما انا فيه لانكم افسحتم فى قلوبكم مكان لشخص اسمه مظلوووم

واخص بالذكر وليس الحصر

 ::  بسنت  ::  

بجد يا بسنت انتى من اكتر الشخصيات اللى اثرت على وجودى هنا فى المنتدى واللى فهمتنى صح يعنى ايه منتدى وان كان فيه فضل يا جماعه بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لوجودى هنا معاكم فهو يرجع لتلك النسمه العطره اللى بجد بتتحمل كتير جدا فى سبيل تنميه وتجميل هذا الصرح الكبير واضفاء روح الاسره على المكان 

ربنا يخليكى يا بسنت والف شكر على التكريم وبجد انتى اللى تستحقى التكريم

 ::  الصعيدى  ::  

ربنا يخليك يا استاذ محمد وتسلم ليا يا رب وعلى فكره يا جماعه الراجل دا اول واحد هنانى على الخاص وغير كدا وكده بحس فيه فعلا بروح الاخ اللى بيخاف على اخواته وبيحب ليهم دايما الخير والتوفيق دمت لينا يا استاذ محمد اخ غالى وعزيز

 ::  عبدو باشا  ::  

بجد يا عبدو ومن غير نفاق انت من احلى الشخصيات اللى قابلتها هنا وبجد انا اتشرف انى فى مكان يجمعنى بالاستاذ عبد الرحمن ربنا يخليك يا عبدو وتسلم لى يا رب

 ::  نوووووووونا  ::  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماتصوتيش يا نونا انتى ما صدقتى

وعقبالك كدا اما نباركلك انتى كمان

وتغيير الاسم دا صعب شويه علشان اتعرفت بيه هنا ولو غيرته ما حدش هايعرفنى هههههههه

وثانيا منصوف دا بيدينى انطباعات عن القنابل والمتفجرات هههههههههه خليه مظلوم احسن ويا بخت من بات مظلوم ولا باتش ظالم

 ::  ماتريكس  ::  

ربنا يخليك يا احمد باشا وصدقنى والله انت اللى تستاهل التكريم لانك بجد عضو ممتاز وصاحب مجهود كبير لا يمكن انكاره

ربنا يخليك ليا يا عم احمد وعقبالك

 ::  ايمى ميشو  ::  

وحشتينا يا ايمااان

انا لو اعرف ان التكريم هوا اللى هايخلينا نشوفك كنت طالبت بيه من زمااان ههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ايمان لانك وبجد اخت حقيقيه وعزيزه اتشرف بيها دائما

ربنا يخليكى ليا ويديم المعروف 

 ::  العندليب الاسمر  ::  

دا بقى يا جماعه وبجد اخويا الصغير وبحب الواد دا جدا ههههههههههه

اى نعم هوا لسه فى ثانوى بس بحس ان مخه كبير 

ربنا يخليك يا محمد وعقبال يا رب ما نشرب شربات دخولك هندسه يا رب

 ::  توت امووووون  ::  

دا بقى يا جماعه مش عصفور الشعر دا عصفور المنتدى واللى شايف فيه روح جميله جدا وقلب كبير اوى وبحس بالفعل انه جيه المكان الصح فى الوقت الصح

وكان اول تعرفى بيه فى موضوع العبرى وبجد كانت فرصه سعيده جدا

ربنا يخليك يا توت وعقبال يا رب ما نشرب شربات رجوعك لينا بالسلامه

 ::  جوليا  ::  

تسلمى ليا يا رب ويسلم ردك الجميل وعقباااااااااااااااااااااالك

 ::  نوووووووور  ::  

دى بقى يا جماعه ليها ركن لوحدها كدا وليها معزه تانيه عند مظلوم افندى ههههههههههههه واسطه يعنى 

ربنا يخليكى يا نور وانا عارف ان لو فى انتخابات كنتى هاتزورى فى الاصوات علشان انجح هههههههههههههههههههه 

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب وتفضلى معانا دايما اخت عزيزه وغاليه

 ::  الصاعق  ::  

دا كل اللى اقدر اقولوه انه جاء ليكون مشرفا هههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا صاعق وانا والله بحبكم كلكم وربنا يقدرنى على رد جميلكم لانكم وبجد اصحاب فضل ومهما قلت لن اوفيكم حققكم



ربنا يخليكم ليا يا رب وبجد انا ما بعرفش اعبر كويس بس دا اللى فى قلبى وطلع

ويجعلواا عاااااااااااااااااااااامر بيكم وليكم

اخوووووووكم اللى بيمووووووووت فيكم

محمد الشترى

اللى كان اسمه

انووووووووووووووووبيس

وبقى

مظلوووووووووووووووم

ودلوقتى 

سعيييييييييييييييد جداااااااااا

----------


## lost

مظلوووم  ألف ألف مبروك   :: 

بجد فرحت لك يالا ياعم ماحدش قدك اهو ::   والف مبروك مرة تانية  ربنا مايحرمنا منك  :: 

أختك المكسورة مى  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم محمد



تستحق التقدير 


لمشاركاتك الجميله والمميزه





اتمنى لك دائما التفوق فى حياتك كلها

----------


## دموع قلبي

الف الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامظلوم

 :f2:  
تستاهل اللقب والله ..

ودايما موفق ان شاء الله ..

 ::  




أختك الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبــــ ::h::  ــــــي .,.,

----------


## سـلـوى

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا اعترض بشدة* 











































*بقى محدش يقولى  و اعرف بالصدفة و اجى متاخر * 

*يلا حصل خيييير* 

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا مظلوووووم بجد انت تستاهل كل خير ربنا يحفظك دائما و تظل بيننا اخ غالى و مثالى و لك كل الاحترام و التقدير*
*حفظك الله دائما* 

*يلا تعالى و هات كل حبايبك علشان احلى عزومة و من ايديا  ((بس متنساش الحساب و حساب العلاج    ))*


* و حفلة كمان*

----------


## محمود زايد

الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك يامظلوم

وانت تستاهل اكتر والله 

لتفاعلك الدائم فى المنتدى وردودك الواعيه 

وكمان دمك خفيف يلا ياعم  


اتمنى ليك التوفيق دائما ::  

يا منصوووووووووووووووووووووووووف ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الف الف الف الف الف
مليييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووووووك
ياشترى على العضو المميز

عقبال كل شهر وانت طيب
وعقبال النجاح بتفوق وبامتياز
*[/frame]

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*يعني هو أنا لازم آجي متأخر كده و كل الناس باركت لك يا مظلوم و انا لسه ..  

بس أنا متأكد إنك يا مظلوم هتكون العضو المثالي الموسم ده ..   

و اسمحلي أباركلك بجد و أقولك ألف ألف مبروك على التكريم ده بجد .. 




  

 

و بصراحه أهني نفسي على إني ليا أخ متميز زيك كده يا محمد ..  ...  

و أتمنى لك دايماً التميز موش بس في المنتدى و لكن في حياتك كلها ...  

بس بقى إوعدنا إنك تستمر في التميز و تبقى أحسن و أحسن  ..  

تكريمك ده لسه أول الطريق للقمه .. 

مع تمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق و النجاح .... و التميز  ..   

أخوك / هشام نصار .. * 


.

----------


## daria

الف الف مبروك يا مظلوم
فعلا تستحقها
ويارب نفضل دايما معانا
عضو محبوب كدة
إيمان ::

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*مبروك يا نجم عقبال ما نبارك لك و انت راجع من الحجاز او الالف مسكن  هههههههههههه
تستاهل و الله*

----------


## ميــــم

:: 

 :: 

 :: 

 :: 

 :: 

 :: ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف   :: 

 ::  مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*مظلوووم
أنا بقى..
ليا معاه حكااااااااية طويلة عريضة... 
اول معرفتي بشخصه الكريم كانت خناقة!!
طبعاً انا عارفة اني في نظر كثيرين نموذج للجيل الصعيدي الجرجاوي الجديد..!
يعني ماركة القفل..!
انوبيس كان متخانق مع المنتدى كله!!  

المهم..
هو نشف دماغه و انا زرجنت دماغي.. و تم ايقاف عضوية انوبيس لأسباب كتيرة..
ثم عاد انوبيس باسم مظلوووم .. عاد هادئاً. خفيف الظل باحترام شديد..
و لكن لأني من نوع الزرجينة.. فضلت على موقفي..
استمرت قطيعتي لمظلوووم حوالي 3 شهور.. لا بارد عليه و لا باكلمه اصلاً !!
لكن سبحان الله..
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تحول مظلوووم الى اقرب شخصيات المنتدى الى نفسي.. بارك الله فيهم جميعاً و بارك الله فيه..
بعد ان اعتذر لي عن عصبتيه و اعتذرت له عن زرجنتي!!
و مش هاقول غير انه عندما طلب المشرف العام أحمد صلاح - بارك الله فيه و جزاه خيراً على جهده -من المشرفين أن يختاروا عضواً مميزاً .. تم الأجماع على مظلووم و كنت من أول المرشحين.
ألف مبروك يا شتري.. 
ألف ألف مبروووك 
و تستاهلها... جداً..
أختك الكبيرة...
نوفاااااااااااااااا*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

مين مظلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عضو مميز!!!!!!!!

مش معقول

مش ممكن

وانا اخر من يعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ليه؟

على كل حال الف الف مبروك يا اخ محمد

والله انك تستاهل

----------


## boukybouky

مبرووووووووووووو مظلوم 

و يا رب لمزيد من التفوق و التألق 



في رعاية الله,,,

----------


## MaTR|X

> ربنا يخليك يا احمد باشا وصدقنى والله انت اللى تستاهل التكريم لانك بجد عضو ممتاز وصاحب مجهود كبير لا يمكن انكاره
> 
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا عم احمد وعقبالك


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيا الفرحة أثرت عليك ولا ايه يا مظلووووووم  ::  

مين أحمد دا !!  ::  
مين الكذاب اللى قالك كده  ::  

أنا أسمى سعيد يا باشا
أخوك سعيد  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

ربنا يخليكم ليا يا رب كلكم

صدقونى انا مش عارف اتكلم ومش عارف اقول ايه

انا فعلا انسان محظوظ وحسيت دلوقتى ان ربنا بيحبنى علشان

جمع حواليا كل القلوب الطيبه دى وكل المشاعر الجميله دى

وصدقونى التكريم دا كتير عليا اوى

والميداليه دى تقيله فعلا لانها مسؤليه كبيره

لكن طول مانتم معايا الصعب هايهون

مش عارف ليه انا حاسس انى طالع على المعاش 

هههههههههههههههههههه

وكالعاده هابعت شويه رسايل هاحاول اعبر فيها عن مشاعرى الحقيقيه اتجاهكم

ونقووووول



 ::  انفـــــــــال ::  



ههههههههههههه يااااااااه انتى لسه فاكره يا نوفااا

بالفعل يا اخوانى الكلام دا حصل وكنت عضو زى الزفت ايامها ههههههه

تصوروا فى حد فى الدنيا يتخانق مع الاستاذ عاطف هلال هههههههههه

بس فعلا انا ربنا بيحبنى انه جمعنى باخوه وحبايب زيكم ربنا يخليكم ليا يا رب

اما انفال دى بقى حاجه تانيه خالص يعنى لو قلت صديقه ما ينفعش لانها فعلا اختى 

الكبيره والعزيزه عليا جدا جدا وبصراحه باحب اخد رايها فى حاجات كتير اوى ودا مش من شويه لانها فعلا انسانه متزنه وعقلانيه الى حد كبير واحلى حاجه فيها انها بتراعى ربنا فى كل خطوه بتخطيها وياما ياااااااااااما وقفت جمبى فى اوقات ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا انفال يا رب اخت عزيزه وغاليه وكبييييييييييييره ههههههه وانا عارف وحاسس تمام انك انتى وراء هذا الترشيح ده من الاساس 

والتكريم دا انا باهديه ليكى انتى ولكل اخواتى وحبايبى فى المنتدى



 ::  مى لوست ::  



ربنا يشفيكى يا مى ويفك اسرك من الجبس اللعين ههههههه

وما يجعلك ابدا لوست وعقبالك كدا يا رب لما نشرب شربات رجوعك لنا سالمه غانمه بدون اى جبس او اسمنت او اى نوع من انواع الخرسانه

ههههههههههههههه



 ::  ماما زوزو ::  



انا عارف والله يا ماما زوزو انى مقصر بس اعذرينى والله يا ماما زوزو انا بامر بظروف زى الزفت ربنا يعينى واتخطاها زائد ضغط الامتحانات يعنى بامانه شديده محتاج دعائك معايا

على فكره يا جماعه ماما زوزو هيا الشخصيه الوحيده فى المنتدى اللى قابلتها وجها لوجه (ههههههههههه فاكره يا ماما زوزو الشيبسى والمطار هههههههه) وهي بالفعل انسانه يعجز القلم عن وصفها

اقل ما يقال عنها انها خلاصه الطيبه والحنان والضمير والاحترام و و و و

ام حقيقيه وانا افخر انى ابن من ابنائها

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ماما زوزو يا رب ويا ريت ماتزعليش منى ابدا لانى ما اقدرش على زعلك ابدا ابدا



 ::  حسام باشا عمر ::  



اسمحلى يا عم حسام انى اقولك يا باشا

لانك فعلا باشا

ماحدش ينكر ابدا مجهودك يا ريس وان كان شخص يستحق التكريم فهو انت نظرا لجهودك الثريه وحسام يا جماعه على فكره مثال للرجل الخدوم واللى يحب انه يساعدك باى وسيله وانا شفت دا كتير فى ردوده وتعامله مع الاعضاء هنا وصدقنى يا حسام انت مكسب كبير جدا للمنتدى دا ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب وما يحرمناش منك ابدا ابدا وتمدنا دايما وتفيدنا بكل جديد وفريد 



 ::  هشام نصار ::  



هشام دا بقى حكايه تانيه

ووالله العظيم ومن غير ما احلف الشخص دا انا بحبه لله فى الله

لا شوفتوه ولا قابلته ولا اتعرفت عليه بس ما تفهموش فى اشخاص ممكن تستريح لهم من اول مشاركه ههههههههههههه

وهشام يا جماعه بجد اخ عزيز ومحبوب وما يختلفش عليه اتنين فى المنتدى هنا بجد

وان كان حد وصل مظلووم للمكان دا فهو انتم

ويا عم هشام انت تيجى فى اى وقت دا تكريم اخوك والمفروض انك تبارك معايا مش تباركلى
ربنا يخليك يا هيشو يا حبيب قلبى وتسلم يا يا رب على كلامك الحلو فى حق العبد لله



 ::  باشمهندسه عسوله ::  



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله العظيم يا سلوى انا كمان عرفت بالصدفه امبارح الفجر وانا برد على المشاركات لمحت الموضوع قلت يمكن غلطه او حد تانى اسمه مظلووووووووم

قلت اخش اتاكد واتاكدت فعلا انه انا

ثانيا انتى متعلقه على المروحه مين اللى نزلك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما تعرفيش كميه السعاده اللى كنت فيها

يمكن علشان انتى مهندسه وبتفهمى فى الحسابات ممكن نقول حوالى 14 طن سعاده هههههههههههههههههههههه

سلوى يا جماعه باعتبرها وبجد اختى الصغيره الجميله اللى مليانه طيبه وهيا بالفعل انسانه جميله جدا وظريفه جدا وذكيه جدا و واعيه جدا وحساسه جدا جدا جدا وممكن نقول عليها وبامانه حبيبه الكل بلا منازع

ربنا يوفقك يا سلوى ويحفظك دايما وعقبال يارب اما اباركلك على البكالوريوس 

واعملى حسابك مش هاتنازل عن الغدوه اللى انتى بتقولى عليها وكمان الحفله وسيبك من مصاريف العلاج ههههههههههه نتكلم فيها بعدين

تسلمى ليا يا رب يا سلوى وربنا يوفقك ويعطيكى ما تتمنى



 ::  ميـــــــــــــم ::  



تسلم ليا يا حبى يا فنان المنتدى

وعقبال يا رب ما اباركلك فى البينالى

ونشوف كل الزغاريط دى هناك

وترسم لوحه (الانووووو- ليزا) هههههههههههه

بس هما هناك فى ايطاليا بيزغرطوا ولا لا؟ هههههههههههههه

ولو ما حدش زغرط انا هازغرطلك يا باشا هههههه واحنا فديك الساعه ولا فرختها لما اخونا(((ميم))) يبقى من اشهر رسامين العالم

ربنا يخليك ليا يا رب وما يحرمنيش من ردودك 



 ::  داريـــــــا ::  



ربنا يخليكى يا ايمان وما يحرمنيش ابدا منك

يا رافعه روحى المعدنيه هههههههههههههه

وربنا يعلم يا ايمان محبتكم فى قلبى قد ايه

تسلمى ليا دايما اخت عزيزه وغاليه

وربنا يجازيكى كل خير على اللى عملتيه والللى بتعمليه

وشدى حيلك بقى يالا عايزين نشرب الحاجه الساقعه بتاعت النجاح قريب

وان كنتى ناويه على عزومه وغدا ما فيش مانع



 ::  بوكى بوكى ::  



احب اقولك ما تزعليش منى على التنشن اللى حصل من زمان

وبجد انا سعيد جدا بتهناتك وبوجودك ضمن المهنئين

وربنا يخليكى ليا وما تزعليش منى مره تانيه علشان انا ما احبش حد يزعل منى

ويا ريت تقبلينى اخ ليكى وصدقينى مش هاتندمى ههههههههههه



 ::  احمد المليجى ::  



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسمع من بقك ربنا يا عم احمد

جمااعه ان شاء الله 

بس قولى انت هاتروح الالف مسكن بالباخره ولا بالطياره

علشان نلحق نحجز والذى منه هههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا عم احمد وتسلم لى يا غالى



 ::  دموع قلبى ::  



ربنا يخليكى يا دموع ولو ان دموع بتدينى انطباع بالحزن

لو دموع فرحه ممكن نعديها هههههههههههه

وربنا يوفقك و يفرحك ويسعدك دايما ويعطيكى ما تتمنى


 ::  محموووود ::  



والله اللى دمه خفيف فعلا الولد الصغير اللى بيرقص فى التوقيع بتاعك

واللى كل ما اشوفوه اضحك بجد هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا حوده وتشكر يا ابو حنف على ردك الجميل ده



جينا لليله الكبيره هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر

 ::  ووووووووووورده ::  

والتى تعرف بالباحثه عن الحريه

اعتقد والله اعلم انها باحثه عن اى مقلب علشان تحطه تخوفنا بيه 

هههههههههههههههههههه

والله يا روز انا كنت ممكن اكون برضوا اخر من يعلم

روز يا جماعه الوصف الوحيد ليها

طبعا بعد انها اختى الكبيره والغاليه عليا جدا جدا واللى مهما قلت مش هاوصف معزتها عندى قد ايه

وطبعا روز دخلت فى قلوبنا كلنا بسرعه لانها وبجد انسانه طيبه جدا جدا واخت عزيزه علينا كلنا

روز بالنسبه ليا يا جماعه الشريك المخالف ههههههههههههههه

اللى انا لو قلت يمين يقول هوا شمال ههههههههههه

هههههههه بهرج يا باشا ما تزعلش ههههههههههههه

روز بجد يا جماعه مش هاقدر اقول عنها حاجه غير ان ربنا يعلم معزتها عندى قد ايه

ومش هي وبس دا كلكم والله

ربنا يخليك يا روز ويسعدك ويريح بالك 





صدقونى يا جماعه الكلام طلع من قلبى على الكيبورد عدل من غير اى تزويق ولا دهانات هههههههههههههههههههه

يالا عايز اسمع منكم فى صوت واحد



يا مظلوم يا بلاش واحد غيره ما ينفعناش

يا مظلوم دوس دوس واحنا وراك من غير فلوس

يا مظلوم يا عود ريحان يا منور فى البرلمان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ابناء دائرتى الكرام

ويجعلوا دايما عامر بحسكم

اخووكم اللى بيحبكم

محمد الشترى

الشهير

بانووووووبيس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ياااااااااااااه

كل الكلام ده طلع منك يا شتري

انت كنت مستخبي فين

لاه

طلعت جدع وبتعرف تتكلم

هههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد بجد

تستاهل اكتر

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك يا مظلووووووووووووووووم
و ادى أجدع زغروووووووووده  ::  لاحلى عضو 
والله انا فرحتلك من قلبى رغم إننا لسه منعرفش بعض كويس لكن 
من خلال موضوعاتك الجميله و ردوردك الجريئه و آرائك اللى افادت 
الكثير حست إنك فعلا موهوب و تستاهل التكريم عن جدارة ::  

 ::  مبروك وإلى الامام دائمــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ألف مبرووووووووووك يامحمد
بجد كان نفسي اكون أول وحده تهنيك
وانت تستاهل اللقب ده بجداره
واتمنى لك كل خير
واتمنى ظروفك تتحسن وتتغلب عليها وشد حيلك بالإمتحانات ربنا يعديها علينا كلنا
تحياتي لك
أسيرة الصبر

----------


## سـلـوى

> يمكن علشان انتى مهندسه وبتفهمى فى الحسابات ممكن نقول حوالى 14 طن سعاده هههههههههههههههههههههه


* كان كام يا ربىىىىى ................. لية الاحراج دة بقىىىىى*








> سلوى يا جماعه باعتبرها وبجد اختى الصغيره الجميله اللى مليانه طيبه وهيا بالفعل انسانه جميله جدا وظريفه جدا وذكيه جدا و واعيه جدا وحساسه جدا جدا جدا وممكن نقول عليها وبامانه حبيبه الكل بلا منازع


*ربنا يخليك يا محمد اتمنى اكون كدة بجد  بس مش حساساة جدا جدا يمكن بس و الله علشان الظروف اللى بمر بيها و اللى قلتها فى اللعبة بتاعة الصراحة ادعيلىىىىىى*







> ربنا يوفقك يا سلوى ويحفظك دايما وعقبال يارب اما اباركلك على البكالوريوس 
> 
> واعملى حسابك مش هاتنازل عن الغدوه اللى انتى بتقولى عليها وكمان الحفله وسيبك من مصاريف العلاج ههههههههههه نتكلم فيها بعدين
> 
> تسلمى ليا يا رب يا سلوى وربنا يوفقك ويعطيكى ما تتمنى


*امييييييين يا محمد امييييييييييييين*

*يا محمد غدوة اية مش تاخد على كلامى اوى كدة  * 

*ربنا يحفظك دائما و يسعدك علطوووووووول*

----------


## ديدي

الف الف الف مبروك يا محمد

انتى فعلا تستحقها عن جدارة
بس خد بالك من الميدالية الل طايرة فى الهواء دى  ::  
الف مبروك مرة تانيه
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى بوكى 
> 
>  احب اقولك ما تزعليش منى على التنشن اللى حصل من زمان
> 
> وبجد انا سعيد جدا بتهناتك وبوجودك ضمن المهنئين
> 
> وربنا يخليكى ليا وما تزعليش منى مره تانيه علشان انا ما احبش حد يزعل منى
> 
> ويا ريت تقبلينى اخ ليكى وصدقينى مش هاتندمى ههههههههههه




*لا لا مافيش زعل و لا حاجة إحنا أخوات*   

*و أنا أصلاً نسيت الموضوع ده من زمان* 

*الأخوات دايماً بتختلف و تتفق لكن بيفضلوا أخوات*  

*و ربنا يديمنا جميعاً لبعض أخوة متحابين في الله*   

*الف مبروك مرة تانية و طبعاً كنت لازم ابقي من*   

*ضمن المهنئين*

----------


## عمرو صالح

* الف مبرووووووووووك...........................*
*يا مظلوم   * 
*اهو يا عم محدش ادك انت العضو المثالي* 
*يعني  مش مظلوم ولا حاجة* 
*المفروض تسمي نفسك منصوف ولا حاجة زي كده*

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف ألف مبروك يا مظلووووووووووووووم أنوبيييسسس ويجعله عامر  :: 

وأهديلك الغنوة دي لمحمد منير
اسمها الجيره والعشره




> في كل حي ولد عترة وصبيه حنان 
> وكلنا جيره وعشره وأهل وخلان
> أميرة عقله في الحجله العقل يطير
> كانت صغيره بضفيره كان هو صغير
> ساعة ما تضحك مع أخوها تلاقيه بيغير
> ولما ترفع قلتهم تلاقيه عطشاااان 
> زمانه ماشي بخطوة يضم
> زمانها كبرة وبقة أم 
> زمان جواب جايلها علي العنوان 
> ...


ماشي يا عتره  ::

----------


## ميــــم

> ميـــــــــــــم 
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم ليا يا حبى يا فنان المنتدى 
> وعقبال يا رب ما اباركلك فى البينالى 
> ونشوف كل الزغاريط دى هناك 
> وترسم لوحه (الانووووو- ليزا) هههههههههههه 
> بس هما هناك فى ايطاليا بيزغرطوا ولا لا؟ هههههههههههههه 
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك يا أحلي مظلووووووم في الدنياصراحة ... أنا متوقعتش أنك ترد عليا الرد الجميل دة ...ألف ألف شكر لتشجيك ليا بس خليني أنا بعيد عن سكة البينالي واللوحاتأنا بحب أوي أرسم للأطفال , وبحب أرسم كاريكاتيروع أتم أستعداد ‘ن شاء الله تعالي أرسم أفكاركيعني نعمل مع بعض تويتو زي مصطفي حسين وأحمد رجب أية رأيك؟؟ونقووووووووليا مظلوم يا بلاش واحد غيره ما ينفعناش

يا مظلوم دوس دوس واحنا وراك من غير فلوس

يا مظلوم يا عود ريحان يا منور فى البرلمان اللي بعدووووووووواويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى العزيز مظلوم

 ::   ::   ::  
تهانينا الحارة اليك

 ::   ::   ::  
فعلا كنت الاجدر بلقب العضو المثالى
وتستحقه عن جدارة

 ::   ::  
تمنياتى اليك بالتقدم المستمر
وتحياتى اليك

 ::  
ويجعلو عاااااااااااااااااااامر ..على رايك

 :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*يالا يا فرحه بسرعه تعالى**  * *ونادى على قمر العلالى*  :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  *يلا نسهر احلى ليالى* *  * *يالا نادى النجم العالى**  * *يلا نصحى الورد النادى**  * *ويغرد الطير الشادى*** *علشان نعمل اجمل حفله*  ::   ::   ::  *ونهنى مظلوم الغالى*  ::   ::   ::  *قصدى نهنى العضو المثالى* *____________________**الف مبروك يا محمد انت فعلا انسان مجتهد وربنا يوفقك* *وكفايه عليك حب الناس ليك* *ادام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* *ويجعلو عاااااااااااااااااااااااامر**اخوك / علاء الدين*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> هشام نصار 
> 
> 
> 
> هشام دا بقى حكايه تانيه
> 
> ووالله العظيم ومن غير ما احلف الشخص دا انا بحبه لله فى الله
> 
> لا شوفتوه ولا قابلته ولا اتعرفت عليه بس ما تفهموش فى اشخاص ممكن تستريح لهم من اول مشاركه ههههههههههههه
> ...



*العفو يا محمد ..  .. 

إذا كنتش أباركلك أبارك لمين ..   

و الله و انا كمان بحبك لله في لله ..  

و ربنا يديم علينا نعمه المحبه ..  

و منتحرمش منك أبداُ يا غالي .. * 


.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بصراحة
الميدالية مش كفاية
فأنت تستحق كل التكريم والتهنئة يا محمد
ألف ألف مبروك
ودائما إلى الأمام يا أخى الحبيب
وربنا يوفقك إلى كل الخير والسعادة
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أمة الله

مظلوووووووم 
                             الف مبرووووووووووك ::  
                                                    تحياتى و دعواتى ان تكون دائما فى المقدمة  ::   :y:                                                                                                                          و يجعله عامر

   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

يا جماعه والله بتحرجونى بكلامك الحلو دا واللى انا فعلا ما استاهلش نصه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكالعاده هافتح باب قلبى شويه علشان تشوفوا هايقول ايه
فى حق ناس اقل ما يوصف بانهم اعز الناس


 ::  دوووووووحه ::  




ربنا يخليك يا دوحه يا رب وتسلم ليا وبجد انا اعتز بمعرفتك يا باشا


وسلم لى على البلديات ههههههههههههههههه

بس قولى نفدت من صاحبك ابو شنب ازاى من غير كسور ولا جروح

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا ممدوح وتسلم لى يا باشا





 ::  أسيرة الصبر ::  


شعاع انتى عارفه كويس معزتك عندى قد ايه

ولو ماكنتيش جيتى كنت هازعل فعلا

ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب وتسلميلى يا غاليه

ويا ريت تدعى ليا ان ربنا يفكها عليا وعليكى وعلى كل الطلبه المزنوقين اليومين دول ومحتاسين فى امتحانتهم ههههههههههههههههههه

وعقبال يا رب ما اباركلك واشرب شربات النجاح والحاجه الساقعه





 ::  ديدى ::  






ربنا يخليكى يا ديدى وتسلمى لينا يا رب


ههه وتبطلى تحطينى على المروحه احسن انا دخت

ههههههههههههههههههههه

من اولها هانبص على الميداليه ههههههههههههههه

يا ستى خديها وهاتى عشره جنيه ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا ديدى وفعلا الميداليه دى لا تقدر بثمن لانها خلاصه حب وتقدير اخوه واصدقاء واللى بادعى باذن الله انى انا وهما نفضل اخوه دائمين متحابين فى الله

تسلميلى يا رب وربنا يسعدك ويهنيكى





 ::  عمروصالح ::  








*
**
*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ماحدش ادك هههههههههه ابتدينا ننق من اولها ههههههههههههههههه*

*لا يا عم يفتح الله انا مش مثالى هوا العمر بعزقه ههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليك يا عمور وانا بهزر معاك طبعا*

*وانا ما اقدرش اغير الاسم*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*هوا عمر حد نده ابو الهول وقالوه يا ابو حماده ههههههههههه*

*هوا ابو الهول وهايفضل طول عمره ابو الهول*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليك يا عمور وان كنت فعلا مظلوم فربنا نصفنى بحبكم وبقلوبكم الطيبه اللى مليانه محبه وخير*

*ربنا يخليك يا رب ويخليكم ليا كلكم*

* ابن البلد* 
*
**
*



*ربنا يخليك يا غالى وتسلم لي يا عم احمد*


*والله العتره تعبان وطلعان عينه ههههههههههههههه*

*ادعيله ربنا يفكها عليه ههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليك يارب وما يحرمناش منك ابدا*

*ومهما كان التكريم فانت تستحقه فانت صاحب الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى*

*فى اقامه هذا الصرح الشامخ والذى ادعوا من الله عز وجل ان يبقى دائما وابدا مرسى حب وود وتعارف وتالف للعرب والمسلمين كافه وكفايه انك بتساهم فى نشر وافشاء رساله سلام وروح المحبه بين الناس*

*ربنا يوفقك يارب وعينك وييسر لك كل صعب*


* بنت شهريار* 
*ربنا يخليكى يا بنت شهريار ويسلم ردك الجميل اللى كله زوق زيك*
*ويارب نفضل دايما اخوه متحابين فى الله*
*واللقب دا انا اخدته منكم وبجد انتم اللى تستاهلوا مش انا*
*ومستنى منك مسجات فى قاعه الموبايلات ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك ويقدرك على ما يحبه ويرضاه*

* احمد ناصر* 


*الميداليه مش كفايه؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص انا عايز عربيه مرسيدس وشقه على النيل ههههههههههههههه*
*ولو اتنين مليون جنيه كمان انا موافق انا قنوع وبارضى باى حاجه هههههههههههههههه*
*ياعم احمد والله والله كفايه كلامك الحلو دا احلى من اى ميداليه*
*لانك بجد عزيز عليا جدا جدا*
*وباعتبرك وربنا يعلم اخ كبير ليا*
*ربنا يخليك يا عم احمد ومش عارف اقول ايه على كلامك اللى زى السكر دا*
*ربنا يخليك لينا ويوفقك وما تبعدش عننا تانى لانك بجد وحشتنى الفتره الاخيره وماكنتش باشوفك فيها*
*وصدقنى كنت هازعل لو ما كنتش جيت*
*تسلم لينا يا زعيم*

* علاء الدين فوزى* 

*ياعم علاء الكلام الحلو دا ليا انا؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك يا حبى ويسلم شعرك الجامد*
*واللى بجد ينم عن موهبه عاليه جدا* 
*مش عارف والله اقول ايه على الكلام الجميل دا يا ناس*
*ربنا يخليك يا علاء وبجد انت من الاعضاء اللى المنتدى يفخر بيهم*
*تسلمولى وربنا يخليكم دى بقت موضه قديمه*
*ربنا يشهد على اللى فى قلبى ليكم بجد*
*بحبكم بحبكم بحبكم*
*وماقدرش يوم ابعد عنكم*
*ولو كنتم فى اخر الدنيا هاروحلكم*
*بس خلاص ههههههههههههه على راى شعبوله*
*من ديوان مظلوميات مع الباعه وفى المكتبات*
*هههههههههه يالا يا عم وما فيش حد احسن من حد ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليك يا علاء وبجد كلامك اسعدنى وفرحنى*
*ربنا يفرحك ويسعدك ويوفقك لما تحبه وترضاه*

* داليا عزت* 
*ربنا يكرمك يا داليا*
*وان كنت فى المقدمه دايما علشان انتم اللى بتدفعونى*
*بس ما تدفعوش جامد احسن اتكعبل وممكن اقع ههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلمى يا داليا ويالا مستنيكى فى موضوع العبريه علشان من ساعتها ما شوفتكيش هناك*
*ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك*

*ودلوقتى هانرد شويه ردود فى السريع علشان لو ما قمتش من على الجهاز حالا* 
*هايحصل ضرب نار فى البيت ههههههههههههههههههه*

* بوكى بوكى* 
*ربنا يخليكى يا بوكى وفعلا انا سعيد بكلامك دا*
*واعتبرى ان اخواتك زادوا واحد واللى هوا انا*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا بوكى ونفضل اخوه فى الله جميعا*

* هشام نصار* 
*يا عم هشام والله بتحرجنى بكلامك الحلو اللى زيك سواء انت*
*او اخوك عبدوووو*
*ربنا يخليكم ليا انتوا الجوز وما يحرمنيش منكم ابدا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وصدقونى يا جماعه*
*تكريمكم ليا كبير قوى على قلبى وعلى نفسى*
*وصدقونى مهما قلت من كلمات لن اوفيكم حقكم*
*ربنا يجمعنا دايما على الخير اخوه واحباء*
*والكلام دا للى جيه وللى ماجاااااااااااااش*
*يا حبايبى يا احلى من الجلااااااااااااااااش*
*دا انا قلبى فى حبكم بااااااااااااش*
*وعايزلوه قطنه وشااااااااااااااش*
*وووووو*
*ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااامر*
*انووووووووووووووووبيس*
*
**
*

----------


## مظلوووم

معلش يا ميم نسيت ارد عليك يا ريس
والله بجد رسمك مالوش حل
ويا ريت لو ترسملى بورتريه هههههههههههه
وبعد 200 او 300 سنه كدا يتباع بمليون دولار هههههههههههه
والله بجد يا ميم موهبتك رائعه
والف شكر يا ريس  ::   ::   :: 
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## Iman

ألف مليون مبروك يا مظلووووووووووووم على العضو المميز
أنا كان نفسي أباركلك قبل كده بس كنت مشغووووووووولة جدا جدا جدا
أسفة على التأخير في التهنئة
ألف مبروك كمان مرة إنت تستاهل لأنك فعلاً عضو مميز
بخفة ظلك ودمك الخفيف
وإوعى تغير اسمك ولو حبيت تغيره رجعه تاني أنوبيييييييس
ولو إني مش عارفة يعني إيه أنوبيس
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

*مظلوم انا اسفة والله انى جاية آخر حاجة كدة



الف الف مبروك على تميزك

وبالتوفيق دايما يارب



البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## ماريهان

مبروك اخي مظلوم 

واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


 ::

----------


## snake

الف الف الف مبروك يامظلوم وابقى ردهالي لان المرة الجاية انا  ::  ولو مش انا يبقى حد من اخواتي اللى هنا  :: الف مبروك

----------


## مظلوووم

[QUOTE=Iman]ألف مليون مبروك يا مظلووووووووووووم على العضو المميز

أنا كان نفسي أباركلك قبل كده بس كنت مشغووووووووولة جدا جدا جدا
أسفة على التأخير في التهنئة
ألف مبروك كمان مرة إنت تستاهل لأنك فعلاً عضو مميز
بخفة ظلك ودمك الخفيف
وإوعى تغير اسمك ولو حبيت تغيره رجعه تاني أنوبيييييييس
ولو إني مش عارفة يعني إيه أنوبيس
 ::   :: 

ربنا يخليكى يا ايمان تسلمى يا رب على ردك الحلو دا
ويا ايمان كفايه انك جيتى دى عندى بالدنيا هههههههههههه
ما تخافيش لسه الحفله ما خلصتش
وعقبال يا رب ما نباركلك على لقب العضوه المثاليه جدا
وانوبيس هو اله الموتى والتحنيط عند القدماء المصريين
وانا مش واخده كرمز علشان كدا لا انا شفت شكله فى احدى الصور عجبنى الرمز لانى بحب جدا الحضاره الفرعونيه
وبرضوا الاسم يخض شويه ههههههههههههههههههه
والف شكر يا ايمان على التهنئه
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## مظلوووم

> *مظلوم انا اسفة والله انى جاية آخر حاجة كدة*
> 
> **
> 
> *الف الف مبروك على تميزك*
> 
> *وبالتوفيق دايما يارب*
> 
> **
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا بروفنا يا جامد
ههههههههههههههههههه
وعقبال  يا رب ما اجى واهنيكى و اشرب الحاجه الساقعه بمناسبه الليسانس
بس ما تنسيش الليمون هههههههههه
والف شكر يا سمسم على التهنئه
ويجعلوا عاامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## مظلوووم

> مبروك اخي مظلوم 
> 
> 
> واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


ربنا يخليكى يا مارى
واهلا بيكى معانا فى بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر  ::   :: 
سعدت بمرورك وعقبال ما اباركلك انا كمان
ويجعلوا عاااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## مظلوووم

> الف الف الف مبروك يامظلوم وابقى ردهالي لان المرة الجاية انا  ولو مش انا يبقى حد من اخواتي اللى هنا الف مبروك


الله يبارك فيك يا سناك
وان شاء الله ابااركلكم كلكم واحد واحد  ::   :: 
يالا اللى بعدووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## osha

تستاهلها والله يا مظلوم 
الف مبروك اخي الفاضل 
ومبروك علينا كلنا وجودك معانا ويارب يديم المحبة بيننا جميعا 
معلش اناجاية متأخرة 
وعقبال فرحك 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> تستاهلها والله يا مظلوم 
> 
> الف مبروك اخي الفاضل 
> ومبروك علينا كلنا وجودك معانا ويارب يديم المحبة بيننا جميعا 
> معلش اناجاية متأخرة 
> وعقبال فرحك


ربنا يخليكى يا ام محمد
وعقبال يا رب ما اباركلك انتى كمان على التكريم
وما تخافيش يوم ما يحصل هاعزمك هههههههههههه
يسلم ردك ومرورك  ::   ::   :: 
الا قوليلى لقيتى الاغانى ولا لا؟
هههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## osha

طبعا مالقيتش الأغاني بس لقيت الديناصور وباللون اللي كنت عاوزاه
وبعدين يا أخي عندك حق والله دي أغاني حد يطلبها?

----------


## أخ فى الله

يا ألف مليون مبروك يا مظلوم ::  

وعقبال الشهادة الكبيرة ::  




وبجد بجد بجد انت تستاهل فعلا تكون العضو المثالى ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> يا ألف مليون مبروك يا مظلوم 
> 
> وعقبال الشهادة الكبيرة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وبجد بجد بجد انت تستاهل فعلا تكون العضو المثالى


ربنا يخليك يا اخى فانت اخونا فى الله
واهلا بيك معانا فى بيتنا الكبير واسرتنا الاكبر اسره ابناء مصر
واللى ان شاء الله هاتتبسط معاهم جدا وهاتحس فعلا انك فى بيتك
ويا ريت تقبلنى اخ ليك  ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عااااامر بحسك
انوووووووبيس

----------


## كيتا المشاكس

الف الف الف مبروك ليك يا محمد

 هى التهنئة جية متاخرة شوية 

بس واللة انا لسة عارف دلوقتى

واللة فرحتلك اوى

 :: 

مبروك كمان مرة

 ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> الف الف الف مبروك ليك يا محمد
> 
> هى التهنئة جية متاخرة شوية 
> 
> بس واللة انا لسة عارف دلوقتى
> 
> واللة فرحتلك اوى
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا هانى يا حبيبى قلبى
انا يا زعيم اللى فرحت بمرورك
وعقيال يا رب ما اهنيك بالشهاده الكبيره واشرب شربات النجاح
الف شكر يا غااااااالى  ::   ::   ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أخ فى الله

> ربنا يخليك يا اخى فانت اخونا فى الله
> واهلا بيك معانا فى بيتنا الكبير واسرتنا الاكبر اسره ابناء مصر
> واللى ان شاء الله هاتتبسط معاهم جدا وهاتحس فعلا انك فى بيتك
> ويا ريت تقبلنى اخ ليك  
> ويجعلوا عااااامر بحسك
> انوووووووبيس


 
ربنا يكرمك يا مظلوم  بصراحة مش عارف أقولك  ::  


أخجلتم تواضعنا يا حبيبى ::  





وانتو ا كلكم هنا فى المنتدى اخواتى وحبايبى فى الله ::  






وعلى العموم مشكور حبيبى على الرد الجميل ده ::   ::   ::

----------

